# ARKG ETF and Tesla



## James_00068 (3 February 2021)

I'm hesitant about withdrawing my life savings from a mutual fund that has a long track record of returning reliable gains and putting it all into ARKG ETF (that I'm currently adding to) and Tesla.
I strongly believe that the ETF and Stock will drastically out perform my current mutual fund but I feel so reluctant.
One reason is because I think a stock market crash is highly imminent and will affect the new investment more so than my current, thus I want to wait till it has happened, but then if it doesn't I've lost substantial gains. Though as I write this, I don't feel bothered about taking a precaution by waiting a while.

Another option is leave things as they are and just build up a new investment from weekly additions as I'm currently doing, but again, if I feel that I will get drastically outperformed then I'm contradicting myself.

Thank you


----------



## samuilk (11 February 2021)

ARKG looks good


----------

